# Hot Chocolate possible?



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyone make Hot Chocolate using a Sage Barista Touch or similar?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

DTP: My partner loves a nice big mug of hot chocolate, so I throw some milk and hot chocolate powder in a mug and steam it for a minute or two and even give her a bit of froth on top. Dead easy.


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

longhardgrind said:


> DTP: My partner loves a nice big mug of hot chocolate, so I throw some milk and hot chocolate powder in a mug and steam it for a minute or two and even give her a bit of froth on top. Dead easy.


 Thank you!


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

maestroman said:


> Anyone make Hot Chocolate using a Sage Barista Touch or similar?


 I mix the hot chocolate into a paste (in the milk jug) then steam it like you would ordinary milk.

Nice and frothy.

Makes excellent Horlicks as well, same method.

(Duo Temp Pro)


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

I make with a bit of water and powder so quite thick (like a coffee shot) then froth milk as usual and pour as you would a latte. Can then do some nice art if you like ?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I use the Sage Barista Express - roughly mix the chocolate powder into a milk jug then steam as per normal milk steaming - around 65 degrees. The steaming mixes the milk nicely and we are left with a delicious hot chocolate. Good luck.


----------

